

Single Axis PanGestureRecognizer for iOS - ruiwen
https://github.com/ruiwen/RCDirectionalPanGestureRecognizer

======
fnayr
Why not just implement the delegate method for whether to begin the gesture
recognizer?

It's much cleaner.

